# Does anyone have any experience controlling grubs with natural products?



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

The two that come to mind are Milky Spore and various nematodes. There many be other means that I'm not aware of.

I'm looking for people with actual experience. Did you try these methods. Did they work?

Aside from the ecological benefits, the thing that would be really attractive to me is that they can potentially become endemic in the soil and work year after year without effort or intervention. That is of course assuming that they really work.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

I have always wondered about Milky Spore, did a quick search and found this link, hope it helps.

https://www.gardensalive.com/product/milky-spore-disease


----------

